# Film company does the inevitable: shoots porn using a drone



## capetocuba (5/11/14)

I haven't stopped laughing 

Here's the deal: if a device has a camera, it _will_ be used to shoot porn. No exceptions -- not even if that device is a drone. Brooklyn film company Ghost+Cow shot a project called, erm, Drone Boning, using only unmanned aerial vehicles. Despite the name, the film really is quite artistic and focuses more on the landscape than on the porn itself. In fact, you can barely spot the actors in some of the shots, as you can see in the image above (clue: they're hidden somewhere behind the "censored" mark). One of the filmmakers even describes it as a "Where's Waldo?" challenge, except you need to find naked people instead of a bespectacled man wearing a striped shirt.

While the filmmakers claim they didn't shoot the film with a deeper meaning in mind, we wouldn't be surprised if some people take it as a commentary on how drones can invade our privacy. You can decide for yourself after watching the video on the project's website (in the source link below), but be warned that it's still *Not Safe For Work* in spite of its artistic nature.

http://www.droneboning.com/


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/11/14)

capetocuba said:


> I haven't stopped laughing
> 
> Here's the deal: if a device has a camera, it _will_ be used to shoot porn. No exceptions -- not even if that device is a drone. Brooklyn film company Ghost+Cow shot a project called, erm, Drone Boning, using only unmanned aerial vehicles. Despite the name, the film really is quite artistic and focuses more on the landscape than on the porn itself. In fact, you can barely spot the actors in some of the shots, as you can see in the image above (clue: they're hidden somewhere behind the "censored" mark). One of the filmmakers even describes it as a "Where's Waldo?" challenge, except you need to find naked people instead of a bespectacled man wearing a striped shirt.
> 
> ...


That was actually pretty good. 

Gives it a whole new perspective

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

